# California Prop 65



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Coming to a state near you?

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/californias-prop-65-listing-of-glyphosate-a-warning-to-farmers-naa-sonja-begemann/


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I love my country....but HATE the gooberment.


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

This year, expectations of lower corn prices will prompt many farmers to skip expensive terminator seeds and instead opt for lower planting costs. Vermont's GMO labeling law goes into effect in July, followed immediately by Maine & Connecticut. Now the state of California says glyphosate causes cancer.

If anyone owns Monsanto stock, now would be a good time to sell. It's going to tank in 2016.

Gary


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

"The biggest risk is if glyphosate is found at any detectable level in waterways the farmer could be sued and would have to prove it wasn't them or settle.""

That is dangerous! Guilty until proven innocent.

Can we just give the whole state back to Mexico?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Anyone can blame Monsanto, but this will not stop with Monsanto, every single agricultural practice will come under lunatic review if this crap is not stopped....you have too many unqualified people making rules and judgements that will collapse world agriculture....causing peoples to starve and then riot. I detest liberals to no end.

Regards, Mike


----------



## steve IN (Jan 13, 2010)

I detest all politicians. The labels of D or R mean nothing anymore. We all knew this day was coming. Right or wrong the people who buy our products will determine how we raise the crops. Monsanto did not invent Roundup Ready for the farmers or consumers benefit. Special interests are taking comtrol and gaining ground fast. At my age I probably won't see the repercussions but my children and possible grandchildren will. There will be price spikes in food as well as shortages Sometimes I think scientists are too smart for their own good. The future is starting to look a lot like the old Sci-Fi movies. "Soylent Green" is first to come to mind


----------

